# msn4336



## msn4336 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi I am kooking for a Brian Locke who was working for Portline as 2nd steward,
on the Port New Plymouth. The last contact was when he was on the last known ship to me, the ACT 2 and was the purser


Last known address was Liverpool UK


----------

